# Snowmaster 724QXE Under-powered for my needs?



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, another “which one should I buy thread” 

I have a Snapper 24” two-stage that has lasted 35 years, but is now on it’s last legs. When I bought it we had a much longer driveway, so the choice if a two stage was easy, but now our driveway is 18’ wide and 40’ long, and I have about 60 feet of sidewalk. We’re in the Chicago suburbs so I don’t think a regular single stage would be a good decision, but I like the Snowmaster 824QXE since it is lighter and should handle the job, but, I can’t seem to find one anywhere. The local Ace hardware stores and Home Depot don’t have them, and the closest Toro dealer is out of stock.

But, the Snowmaster 724QXE is in stock at the local Ace. Is it under-powered for what I need it to do??

I appreciate your thoughts.

BTW, Our winters are so variable, but average snowfall is in the 40" per year range, with most storms being under 5". We'll have a couple of higher amounts in a season, and once in a while a huge storm. I think the last one was 3 years ago and was 22". When we get something like that I like to go out and clear it fairly often so that isn't really an issue.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

First and foremost a hearty welcome...from the Burg '


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Aye aye captain and welcome to the forum. Of course I'm going to say go with the 824QXE because I love power, lol. But seriously take a look on Youtube, there are lots of videos showing both machines. Watch the videos and see what you think of both models and compare them to your conditions and I think you will have your answer.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

penna stogey said:


> First and foremost a hearty welcome...from the Burg '


Thanks!



Zavie said:


> Aye aye captain and welcome to the forum. Of course I'm going to say go with the 824QXE because I love power, lol. But seriously take a look on Youtube, there are lots of videos showing both machines. Watch the videos and see what you think of both models and compare them to your conditions and I think you will have your answer.


Thanks! I think I have watched every video on YouTube :-D My instinct is for more power but it seems that the 824 is scarce. I called the two local Toro dealers and they don't have them and don't know when they will get them in. 

From what i have seen, the 724 should be able to handle 90% of what we typically get, but weather anywhere, especially the Chicago area is typically atypical :grin:

The Power Max 824 is in stock at the same price, and I am sure that it would do the job, but I was hoping for something lighter. My wife can't handle the Snapper, and the Power Max is even heavier.

#Arrrr :wink2:


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

So this is confusing...

https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/toro-snow-blowers/toro-36003m1-snowmaster-snow-thrower

Acme Tools shows the Snowmaster 824QXE as a preorder item with an expected ship date of July 15, 2020?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That is one fancy single stage ….


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

With what you said about 5" average and the wife wanting something lighter are you sure a SS won't work? We get exactly what you describe and I bought a SS three years ago and haven't really needed my two stage other than clearing off the yard for the dog. 

It's nice to have both so maybe get a SS this year and pickup the one you want next summer.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

DuffyJr said:


> With what you said about 5" average and the wife wanting something lighter are you sure a SS won't work? We get exactly what you describe and I bought a SS three years ago and haven't really needed my two stage other than clearing off the yard for the dog.
> 
> It's nice to have both so maybe get a SS this year and pickup the one you want next summer.


That’s a fair question. Yes, it would probably work, but I wonder about the effort to push it. Granted, I have never used one  so I may be concerned for nothing. I see SS in good condition or reconditioned in FB Marketplace daily. I guess I could pick one up and see how it works and not be out a lot if she hates it :surprise:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i always saw the ss machines as nothing more than toys.......until i got a deal i couldnt refuse. you dont push a ss machine thats set up properly, you walk as fast as the machine pulls itself forward, which can be relatively quick if you want to be quick ! i would never be without one now.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

oneacer said:


> That is one fancy single stage ….


Why yes, yes it is:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Captain_Ron said:


> So this is confusing...
> 
> https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/toro-snow-blowers/toro-36003m1-snowmaster-snow-thrower
> 
> Acme Tools shows the Snowmaster 824QXE as a preorder item with an expected ship date of July 15, 2020?


Toro has sold out of all the 824QXE and you would have to call specific dealers within your area to see who has one in stock. Economy is doing great. Dealers must have ordered a bunch and they are selling briskly. Toro direct order site has been out for a while. They are starting promo's on lawn mowers. Oh, the sounds of spring are just around the corner, if we could just get through the winter, lol.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

another welcome
if you can find and swing the extra cost of a machine with the power steering you will love it as they are lady friendly easy to use.
best of luck with what ever you find


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

I looked at the 724QXE at Ace this afternoon and it looks like a nice machine. I did find a dealer about 10 miles from me that has the 824QXE in stock, but they are only open 7:30-5 during the week and 8-12 on Saturday. Between my work schedule and a commitment next Saturday I won’t be able to get there for at least a week. I’m going to call them on Monday morning and see what their price is and what they would charge for delivery, and may just tell them to bring it on over :-D. We’ll see.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I would drive down and pick it up as soon as you can. Toro seriously miscalculated the demand for snowblowers this year. When I stopped by their bloomington corporate office, their sales rep said the 826 OAE is sold out until June 2020, which basically means it's sold out for the season. I didn't ask him about the snowmaster but I'm wondering if it's in the same situation. The PM 824 OE is still available in some places. When I visited my local dealer he said he can basically get the 928 OAE and up. Anything smaller is sold out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

87powershiftx2 said:


> another welcome
> if you can find and swing the extra cost of a machine with the power steering you will love it as they are lady friendly easy to use.
> best of luck with what ever you find


I haven't gotten to use one, but I think the Snowmaster wheels unlock, or otherwise are allowed to pivot, when the machine is not driving itself forward. Watching the first 20 seconds of the video a few posts back appears to show that. Sorry if you meant this in the context of a 2-stage, in which case I'd agree. They're friendlier to everyone, not just the ladies  

I'm happy to have added a nice single-stage to my little blowers collection. As nwcove said, they pull themselves forward as you raise the handle a bit, so the rubber paddles hit the ground. 

Because the paddles hit the ground, a single-stage can do a better job of clearing down to pavement than a 2-stage. Even if you've driven over the snow and packed it down, the SS may still knock it loose and remove it (not if it's turned to ice, of course). 

Note that the Snowmaster is a bit different. It moves using self-propelled wheels, with Toro's Personal Pace system. The harder you push the handle, the faster it goes (I've only used it on mowers, but it's nice on them). And from the pictures, most of the paddles are steel, with a rubber flap just in the center. 

That seems like maybe the biggest downside of the Snowmaster to me, vs a SS. It won't do as well at clearing down to pavement, since it's not whacking the ground. On the plus side, actual propelled wheels could be nice. In the recent 11" storm (somewhat wet snow), going up our driveway's incline, I had to help push my SS along. The paddles touching the ground wasn't quite enough to move it up the incline, given the resistance from the snow.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

minnesotaman82 said:


> I would drive down and pick it up as soon as you can. Toro seriously miscalculated the demand for snowblowers this year. When I stopped by their bloomington corporate office, their sales rep said the 826 OAE is sold out until June 2020, which basically means it's sold out for the season. I didn't ask him about the snowmaster but I'm wondering if it's in the same situation. The PM 824 OE is still available in some places. When I visited my local dealer he said he can basically get the 928 OAE and up. Anything smaller is sold out.


The problem is that I don’t have any time available to go get it when they are open. I’ll call first thing in the morning and see what’s up


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> I haven't gotten to use one, but I think the Snowmaster wheels unlock, or otherwise are allowed to pivot, when the machine is not driving itself forward. Watching the first 20 seconds of the video a few posts back appears to show that. Sorry if you meant this in the context of a 2-stage, in which case I'd agree. They're friendlier to everyone, not just the ladies
> 
> I'm happy to have added a nice single-stage to my little blowers collection. As nwcove said, they pull themselves forward as you raise the handle a bit, so the rubber paddles hit the ground.
> 
> ...


I really haven’t had an issue with the job the Snapper two stage does as far as cleaning to the driveway/sidewalk. In most cases whatever is left melts off with just a little sun. I am more concerned with a SS and the crud at the EOD. It would probably be fine 85-90% of the time, so maybe I shouldn’t worry. I can always keep the Snapper in the garage for a big storm until it officially dies.


----------



## Nate0228 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just sold my 824qxe snowmaster. Was a great machine. Wheels lock and automatically unlock on turns. Plenty of power with the 8 hp. I don't think I would have bought the smaller 7 hp. This machine with the personal pace is quite a work out. You just grab the bars and go, no gears. I caught myself actually going faster and faster. Had To shed some layers was getting over heated. Probably 40 percent faster cleaning the snow that a regular snow blower. Nothing bad to say about the machine. I would buy another in a heart beat... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Sorry if you meant this in the context of a 2-stage, in which case I'd agree. They're friendlier to everyone, not just the ladies


yes i did mean stepping up to a powermax. reason i said "find""meaning extra funds" step up . sometimes as i found we don't really need a bigger machine,"BUT" a bigger machine as we age is more body friendly esp, if it has power steering, lamps and HEATED grips 
than if one gets one of those super storms the bigger machine can be a life saver
what ever the op gets i wish them the best of luck with it.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

So I’ll throw in my brief experience. Thanksgiving week we got a big storm with about 13”. Thanks to the wind I had 19” drift right through my driveway. Forecasts being better than they used to be, I knew the storm was coming and bought the 724 the night it started snowing. Normally I wouldn’t have put it off to the last minute like that, but I had just gotten back from an unexpected and last minute trip out of town.

The 724 handled that 19” drift with very little issue. Keep in mind that the auger housing on this machine is only 16” tall. It did stall a handful of times, but each time it started right back up and cleared itself right away. But the auger housing was also bent (long story, and it ended up exchanging it), and I believe that played a roll in the stalling.

So for the scenarios you described, I think the 724 will be plenty powerful enough. As I mentioned, I exchanged my 724 because of the auger housing. And, of course, it hasn’t snowed since.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice, it's good to hear it can handle stuff like that! 

The Snowmaster seems like maybe the best option if you don't really want the full weight and bulk of a 2-stage, but are still concerned about storms >12". A SS is great for smaller storms, but I would be somewhat uncomfortable having one as my only machine, with our weather. 

But the Snowmaster might be able to bridge that gap, and be practical. Enjoy yours, parsec! I hope you get some snow soon.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

parsec said:


> So I’ll throw in my brief experience. Thanksgiving week we got a big storm with about 13”. Thanks to the wind I had 19” drift right through my driveway. Forecasts being better than they used to be, I knew the storm was coming and bought the 724 the night it started snowing. Normally I wouldn’t have put it off to the last minute like that, but I had just gotten back from an unexpected and last minute trip out of town.
> 
> The 724 handled that 19” drift with very little issue. Keep in mind that the auger housing on this machine is only 16” tall. It did stall a handful of times, but each time it started right back up and cleared itself right away. But the auger housing was also bent (long story, and it ended up exchanging it), and I believe that played a roll in the stalling.
> 
> So for the scenarios you described, I think the 724 will be plenty powerful enough. As I mentioned, I exchanged my 724 because of the auger housing. And, of course, it hasn’t snowed since.





RedOctobyr said:


> Nice, it's good to hear it can handle stuff like that!
> 
> The Snowmaster seems like maybe the best option if you don't really want the full weight and bulk of a 2-stage, but are still concerned about storms >12". A SS is great for smaller storms, but I would be somewhat uncomfortable having one as my only machine, with our weather.
> 
> But the Snowmaster might be able to bridge that gap, and be practical. Enjoy yours, parsec! I hope you get some snow soon.



Thank you both for the info! With the current weather (61 degrees right now) I haven't felt presses to do much about it, but I know that will change :-D I talked to a local dealer who has 8 Snowmaster 824 and 4 Power Max 824 in stock and will deliver for $30. The price is the same for both ($879).

To confuse me more I saw a PowerMax HD 826 OXE (Model 38805, SN 316xxxxxx) for sale locally. The owner says that he bought it new two years ago and has only used it once. He is asking $850, which seems quite high. 

Any thoughts on what year it is and what a Power Max HD 826 OXE in like new condition is worth? It's even bigger, but seems like it could be a good machine at the right price.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

The guy who posted 7 x 24 was fine had it spot on. 

Don't get stuck on 8hp, for what you describe its major over kill. for what you describe 7 x 24 is the right combo. 

The default for 24 inch at one time was 5 hp, I ran a Toro of that vintage for 10 years, it finally wore the engine out and the frame was falling apart. It was 25 years old (two previous owners) and we get as much as 130 inches a year here.
7 hp is perfect for a 24 inch and 8 hp is serious over kill for no return. 

I have a 6 x 24 Yamaha 22 years old, I have at least 450 ft of driveway and paths out back to clear and did it through some packed snow (tracked so it would dig in) - it has lots of torque so as good as a 7 hp engine. 

If I had to replace it, I would get a 7 hp something x 24 again.


26 inch is a bit harder to maneuver and takes up a bit more space. Unless you have a huge driveway, its also a bit much (8hp x 26 is a good power to width for that size)


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

RC20 said:


> The guy who posted 7 x 24 was fine had it spot on.
> 
> Don't get stuck on 8hp, for what you describe its major over kill. for what you describe 7 x 24 is the right combo.
> 
> ...


I would be a little hesitant to compare power-to-width between a single-stage and a 2-stage, though. I believe your comparisons are based on 2-stage machines? The Snowmaster being discussed is sort of a cross-over machine, but it's using the augers speed to also fling the snow, so I'm going to assume it's spinning at a similar speed as single-stage paddles. And therefore similar torque. 

A 2-stage machine has geared down the augers a lot further, vs a single-stage. So a 7hp 2-stage has a lot more torque for chewing up the snow, vs a 7-hp single-stage. 

My 8hp 24" 2-stage would have more easily handled dense, packed snow, vs my 6hp 21" single-stage. Despite them being fairly close in terms of hp-per-foot-of-width (4 vs 3.4). Even taking narrower cuts, the single-stage doesn't really enjoy heavier EOD, and will bog down more than I'd prefer. 

If the machine is accompanied by a 2-stage, then I think hp matters less. You can always switch machines if needed. But if it's going to be the only machine available, and you're concerned about bigger storms (or the ones that come overnight, so you can't clear multiple times to keep up with it), then I wouldn't dismiss the bigger engine.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

Zavie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpMOptvGQco


I saw that video :-D

I went out a bit ago and measure the spot where the snapper sits and the 26” would be a tight fit, so I’ll probably pass on it.


----------



## Captain_Ron (Dec 16, 2019)

RC20 said:


> The guy who posted 7 x 24 was fine had it spot on.
> 
> Don't get stuck on 8hp, for what you describe its major over kill. for what you describe 7 x 24 is the right combo.
> 
> ...


Fair point. My Snapper is 5 x 24 and does just fine. It bogs down with the heaviest slush, but that’s not too often. But, for the extra $100 I can’t help but think that I’d rather have the extra power just in case.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> I would be a little hesitant to compare power-to-width between a single-stage and a 2-stage, though. I believe your comparisons are based on 2-stage machines? The Snowmaster being discussed is sort of a cross-over machine, but it's using the augers speed to also fling the snow, so I'm going to assume it's spinning at a similar speed as single-stage paddles. And therefore similar torque.
> 
> A 2-stage machine has geared down the augers a lot further, vs a single-stage. So a 7hp 2-stage has a lot more torque for chewing up the snow, vs a 7-hp single-stage.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am comparing two stage machines. 



I missed the Snowmaster reference. I will look at it. Why would you make a setup that took more hp? A good bigger engine cost more or you wind up with a cheap bigger engine (or so it seems)


I was looking at the Cub 3X as well, it works but it works at the cost of needed another 2 hp per size. hmmm.


Ok, I looked at the so called snowmaster. Toro should be ashamed of themselves. 



Bad control layout for low cost, ergh, I would rob a bank to get a decent setup.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

If they come out with a 10hp 30" Snowmaster I'll be the first in line. This design rocks. 

.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Nice, it's good to hear it can handle stuff like that!
> 
> The Snowmaster seems like maybe the best option if you don't really want the full weight and bulk of a 2-stage, but are still concerned about storms >12". A SS is great for smaller storms, but I would be somewhat uncomfortable having one as my only machine, with our weather.
> 
> But the Snowmaster might be able to bridge that gap, and be practical. Enjoy yours, parsec! I hope you get some snow soon.


Thanks. Winter storm watch was just posted for tomorrow night, so I may get my chance. Still, just looking like 2-3” with this one. The worst of it is going to eat just east of me.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

The PowerMax HD 826 OXE is an awesome machine. That’s what I have. The trigger steering makes it maneuver like a match smaller unit. $850 seems like top dollar (think they are around $1400 new). But then again it is in like new condition and it is the high season.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Another video of the SM724QXE. I've lived on your side of the big lake Captain and most of my snow events were less than the one in the video. And yes you can get the once in 5-7 year mega events, but either Snowmaster will handle 99.99% of anything you typically get....easily.


----------

